# blonde holding 2 bass ??



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone know how to find the pic of the Blonde in a bikini holding 2 bass in the photo gallery ,i want to tell someone she is our charter capt.

Thanks Jon


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

lol...your looking for the one she is holding the bass without the suit...lol


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

she had a bikini on and a bass in each hand ,in yesterdays random photos


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does it have to be bass? I might be able to help if not.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll tell you one thing...

You put that picture up here again, and it'll go away faster than you can blink. 

lol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> You put that picture up here again, and it'll go away faster than you can blink.


at least that fast


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Who cares if the bass are naked?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Please don't post the pic or a link to the pic. 

Thanks.


----------



## fishinrudy (Mar 17, 2005)

Guys do not post as Big Daddy has asked, but use google and look up sam the fishing buddy. I hope that this is neutral enough to give a clue to the guy looking and yet avoid posting a link or pic


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

I missed them too. It must have been a great pair.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

> Does it have to be bass? I might be able to help if not.
> __________________


Are you going to put on a bikini and snap some shots with fish ya cought? The length some people will go threw to help around here is unbeleaveable. Probibly not the same as a blond holding 2 fish but its the thought that counts!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

rolland said:


> Are you going to put on a bikini and snap some shots with fish ya cought? The length some people will go threw to help around here is unbeleaveable. Probibly not the same as a blond holding 2 fish but its the thought that counts!


I was not going to go that route but if you really want I will do it and PM you the pics so the thread does not get closed


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I have the picture without the bikini. I can't attach it to a PM so if you PM me your e-mail address I can send it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for keeping that stuff off the site. We're family oriented and really strive to keep it that way.


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

I wasnt try to stir things up ,i just thought since it was on the random pics it was no big deal .

thanks . Jon


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I wasnt try to stir things up ,i just thought since it was on the random pics it was no big deal .


actually it shouldn't be in the random pics,as it was supposed to have been deleted long ago.but as mentioned,it was posted(and removed) several times,so apparently someone still has it in their gallery,and it would be appreciated(whoever they are) if they'd delete it.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Sent this morning Jon.

Misfit - I kept it on a card just in case something like this came up. As Carl stated this is a family site so I wanted to make sure it was not floating around here but available if someone asked for it. It is a popular "fishing" photograph.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I find it very funny that you can take your family to the beach, which by the way is very normal and see women in bikinis all day long. My Family and I can turn my TV on and see the same thing. Along as it is tasteful, who cares. I think the Taliban tried to stop women from wearing bikinis once. My wife think it's disgusting and it offends her to see some guy posing with his fish with no shirt on and having his man boobies hanging out. Could you ban that as well too? Or is this just a female only thing?


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I find it very funny that you can take your family to the beach, which by the way is very normal and see women in bikinis all day long. My Family and I can turn my TV on and see the same thing. Along as it is tasteful, who cares. I think the Taliban tried to stop women from wearing bikinis once. My wife think it's disgusting and it offends her to see some guy posing with his fish with no shirt on and having his man boobies hanging out. Could you ban that as well too? Or is this just a female only thing?


the picture in question is MUCH more revealing than many bikinis. IMO the pic is borderline not tasteful because it is blatantly not about the fish. 

I am all for seeing scantily clad women, but I commend the mods on this one for actually upholding the family aspect of the TOS.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

seethe303 said:


> the picture in question is MUCH more revealing than many bikinis. IMO the pic is borderline not tasteful because it is blatantly not about the fish.
> 
> I am all for seeing scantily clad women, but I commend the mods on this one for actually upholding the family aspect of the TOS.


seethe303, I don't have problem with that. As long as it is tastelful, that's fine.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

The girl isn't naked for crying out loud!! And alot of people in my family go fishing and wear bikinis, so next time I'll have them get a shirt on when they get excited and catch a nice fish and want a picture taken. Sometimes I think this site should be TGF or "Taliban Game Fishing"


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

ok, all you guys that are crying Taliban need to realize that as a private site OGF is FREE to make rules as the owners see fit. It is a wonderful thing living in America, being free to create a private website with rules that are decided by the owners.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

seethe303 said:


> ok, all you guys that are crying Taliban need to realize that as a private site OGF is FREE to make rules as the owners see fit. It is a wonderful thing living in America, being free to create a private website with rules that are decided by the owners.


seethe303, as I stated, as long as it is tasteful, that's fine. I didn't see the actual picture.


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

The thing that made this picture out of bounds for a family oriented website is the fact that the clothes in question were mere see through mesh that _*everything*_ could be seen. I personally dont find it offensive, however I would not want my 8 yo nephew looking at this online.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

There fake anyways, out of the norm. Someone needs to come along with a big hat pin.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

To some of you thanks for the words of support for the OGF stance on these matters.

For those who are opposed you need to differentiate between freedom of speech and ownership's rights. 



jeff-bob said:


> The girl isn't naked for crying out loud!! And alot of people in my family go fishing and wear bikinis, so next time I'll have them get a shirt on when they get excited and catch a nice fish and want a picture taken. Sometimes I think this site should be TGF or "Taliban Game Fishing"


You are right that we live in a society that allows us to display pretty much anything we want without any threat to us personally. As you can see those pictures are out there for everyone to see and those involved are not being reprimanded for their actions. What the owners have chosen to do here is create an environment that they see as appropriate for full family viewing. While this may not fit the guidelines that many have it is nevertheless their guideline. Those who do not agree with that stance have many, many other avenues to pursue another set of guidelines. If you want to see that picture or any other pictures the Internet is wide open for the viewing.

I just get tired of people trying to associate what the owners have set here as something that is oppressive. There is no gun being held to anyone's head or jail cell bars threatened for those who do not adhere to the guidelines set. If anyone wishes to see the picture that has been referred to I am sure that they can easily find it by PM'ing one of the members who earlier stated that they had seen it.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

PM sent.......

oh, and I'm surprised this hasn't been locked yet......nothing like beating a dead horse.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> What the owners have chosen to do here is create an environment that they see as appropriate for full family viewing.


I apologize!, I had no idea that it was a nude photo. Not to hammer this a whole lot, BUT is reelladys' avitar too risque? (I don't think so!) Also, I think we have at least seen commercials for "Baywatch", so are bikini pic's O.K.?

Signed,
Totaly Unclear


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Skarfer said:


> PM sent.......
> 
> oh, and I'm surprised this hasn't been locked yet......nothing like beating a dead horse.


And stir up another hornet's nest?? That would probably result in two or three new threads. I trust that folks here can figure this out and move on. We really don't like to sit with a finger on the button to close threads.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

jeff-bob said:


> I apologize!, I had no idea that it was a nude photo. Not to hammer this a whole lot, BUT is reelladys' avitar too risque? (I don't think so!) Also, I think we have at least seen commercials for "Baywatch", so are bikini pic's O.K.?
> 
> Signed,
> Totaly Unclear


The avatar that you speak of has been discussed in the past and trust me it is in no way comparable to the picture we are talking about here. If you wish to discuss it further then feel free to PM me or any other mod or owner.

Upon further consideration I have to say that, Skarfer, you are right. The horse has died.


----------

